# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Dijbeenlift

## manuelam

Hallo allemaal,
Kent iemand uit eigen ervaring de Janssen kliniek in Oisterwijk?
goede cq slechte ervaringen!
Ik wil namelijk graag een dijbeenlift laten uitvoeren door Dr Janssen, heb tot nu toe enkel goede reacties gelezen maar wil graag comentaar uit eerste hand.
Dus als er iemand mij iets kan vertellen over de ingreep of de kliniek -
groetjes,
Manuelam

----------


## manuelam

Goede morgen allemaal,

24 februari heb ik een dijbeenplastiek laten doen, dit is nu iets meer dan 3 weken geleden en alles gaat prima. Mensen die graag meer willen weten over deze ingreep mogen me altijd een mail sturen zelf ben ik lang opzoek geweest naar iemand die me uit eerste hand kon vertellen wat me tewachten stond maar helaas niemand gevonden.
[email protected]
Groetjes,
Manuela

----------

